# 33 year old beginner



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Welcome! Being new you’ll want to get some post history so folks will want to sell to you. Besides that read the scam avoidance sticky, good luck on getting a deck!


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

If you don't want to get scammed, it would be best to show the equipment you want to buy to a friend with experience or just ask here in the forum if the deck/bindings you want to buy are worth the asking price and if the item of interest is even suited to a beginner. Alternatively you go to a shop, where you trust the employees. Such a shop is very hard to find though (I for one never found a shop where the employees knew more than I do). Do you have a shop nearby or are you planning to buy off of ebay?
I strongly recommand to buy your first gear used, no need to buy fancy new gear to skiid around 

Also some tips on getting started to ride:

If possible get a friend who can ride well to teach you or get some lessons at the beginning, it really helps to have some rolemodels to get an idear of how things should look like. They can give you tips on how to ride, they should be pretty capable themselves though otherwise you would just copy bad habits from them.

We did have success in teaching a friend who startet at 29 years old (he didn't have any skiing experience either). He's in his fourth season now and rides really good now.

I won't sugarcoat it for you: It's gonna be really hard work! You will eat shit a lot and unfortunately it's just a fact that the older you are, the harder it is to be constantly falling. If you are in good shape, I'm sure you can handle it though. I was really surprised how fast my friend learned, he had quite a talent for riding. What helped him most though is that he is stubborn as a mule and he was 100% comitted to learn riding, he never once complained about difficult terrain or pain. I like to believe that me and my brother helped a lot with our instructions as well though .
It still was hard work to get him to a riding level where he could ride everything, he still struggles big time in pow but that's because of the lack of oppurtunitys to learn, since unfortunately it seems like we only get a handful of pow days a season these days - bloody global warming 

That beeing said, he absolutely loves it - especially now since he is getting better every day and if you ask him he'd say that it was definately worth it. Just don't let the occsional falls discourage you and keep on shredding


----------

